# Anyone used one of these Winches before?



## arboristt (Jun 4, 2013)

Hey, my name is James and i am a first time poster in this site. 
i am in the market for a gas powered Portable Winch.

I have narrowed my options down to a PCW5000 from Portable Winch | Winch parts | westcoastwinch.com, 

Runs on a Honda 4-stroke 50 cc GXH, any comments on this motor? Has anyone used this product before?

I will post and let you answer, thanks for the input.

ps. sorry about posting this in the generator forum, i wasn't sure where else to start the thread.


----------



## sgzeroone (Jun 5, 2013)

Yeah I suppose that Might do the job, but I have this mounted to the front of my pickup and it works for everything 

BullDogg 6000lbs Winch

I use it for pulling my buddys out of the mud and a whole lot more...

But honestly It really depends what job your trying to do.


----------

